# Vs



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

Python No Spill Clean and Fill *OR* Lee's Ultimate Gravel Vac Clean/Drain & Fill Kit?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

6 in one hand, half a dozen in the other.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_samething, just different name _


----------



## SvenRhapsody (Feb 3, 2006)

I haven't used a Lees. I like my python, but am quite disappointed in the shoddy plastic female attachment that screws onto the faucet. That's pretty m uch that one part that you couldn't easily replicate on your own too as far as I can tell. When my second one finally gives out I will try though!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

have two of each and i like the lees better. i like the connectors on the lees better, but i didnt like the stupid cover on the gravel vac tube on the lees but i cut that off.

Lees +1


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You can purchase metal fittings for either.


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

Does python have any claw attachments?
Why do you have 2 of each Gump? YOu should give me one. LOL


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

because i have 6 tanks so it makes water change day a lot faster.


----------

